# Appliquer un thème à Gimp



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2008)

Jai installé *Gimp* (version 2.4.6 pour X11) et téléchargé des thèmes pour celui-ci, mais je narrive pas à changer quoi que ce soit à linterface par défaut qui reste identique quel que soit le thème sélectionné.
Je valide, je quitte Gimp et X11 et relance Gimp en vain.
Quest ce qui ne va pas ?


----------



## Thierry6 (14 Juin 2008)

je ne suis pas sûr que des thèmes créés pour GTK ou GTK2 fonctionnent dans une version compilée pour Mac. Peux tu nous dire où tu es allé chercher les thèmes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> Peux tu nous dire où tu es allé chercher les thèmes ?


Jai suivi les conseils de ce *site* qui indiquait ladresse du *site de Gnome*.


----------

